# NOV/DEC 2WW Testers ~ TTC With TX Part 2



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME 

Love, luck and babydust 

Holly667 1 Nov IVF 
Leighanne 1 Nov IUI 
nugs 1 Nov IVF 
rontuck 2 Nov ICSI 
lexi123 2 Nov IVF 
jane anne 2 Nov ICSI 
Buddug 2 Nov ICSI 
dhikki 3 Nov FET 
Cal 28 3 Nov IVF 
nuala 3 Nov IUI 
moomin05 3 Nov IUI 
JJBear 3 Nov IVF 
lucye2712 3 Nov Clo 
ginge 3 Nov IVF 
alex28 4 Nov IUI 
vekbti 4 Nov IUI 
Boniface 4 Nov IVF 
doyle 4 Nov IVF 
Honest G 4 Nov ICSI 
joliejo 4 Nov IVF 
als36 4 Nov ICSI 
Carol Ann 4 Nov
Carol250 5 Nov IVF 
Bronte 5 Nov IUI 
Tonia2 5 Nov IUI 
Jess75 5 Nov IVF
Chris30 6 Nov IVF 
LilyAnne 7 Nov 
Fidget IVF 
sarah louise 7 Nov IVF 
Babyblues 7 Nov FET 
wishingandhoping 7 Nov FET 
hellsbells IVF
maddi 8 Nov IVF
jobie 9 Nov ICSI 
rose99 9 Nov ICSI 
tayllyn 9 Nov IVF 
helen1602 9 Nov ICSI 
Lilac123 10 Nov FET 
Toni22 10 Nov ICSI 
janna 10 Nov ICSI 
als2003flower 11 Nov IVF 
madison ICSI 
bbmonster 11 Nov OI 
LEECOWDEN 11 Nov 
H72 11 Nov FET 
gills 11 Nov ICSI
lambklly2 14 Nov IUI
Dobby 16 Nov IUI 
cathy fox 16 Nov IVF
fingerscrossed 16 Nov ICSI 
stef02 16 Nov ICSI 
MrsG 17 Nov IVF 
Sarah.C 17 Nov ICSI 
Sair 17 Nov IUI
pingpong 17 Nov ICSI 
cloud 18 Nov FET 
zoe1 18 Nov 
marthacat 18 Nov IVF 
Jo 19 Nov IVF 
angus999 20 Nov 
bagpuss36 20 Nov 
Freckles 20 Nov IVF 
Honey Bunny 20 Nov IUI 
*Jenny* 20 Nov 
lea 21 Nov FET 
ULTRA 21 Nov ICSI 
henri 21 Nov ICSI 
Jo9 21 Nov IUI 
Clare31 21 Nov IUI
plummy 22 Nov ICSI 
Kitty Q 22 Nov FET 
jayb 23 Nov IVF 
Lizzi 23 Nov 
bodia 24 Nov IUI 
deb30 25 Nov IUI 
RubyRuby 25 Nov IUI 
kelandmick 25 Nov IVF
jane1604 25 Nov ICSI 
askingangels 25 Nov IVF
Paula25 26 Nov ICSI 
woo_woo 26 Nov IUI 
joe71 28 Nov ICSI 
hobiegirl 28 Nov IVF
tavia 28 Nov ICSI
sarah04 29 Nov IVF
moomin05 29 Nov IUI 
caz nox 29 Nov IUI
allison kate 29 Nov IVF
perkypinky 29 Nov IUI
Hun 29 Nov IVF 
kewlgirlno1 29 Nov
jackboy 29 Nov IVF
LeighanneH 29 Nov IUI
Lysa84 29 Nov IVF 
scrappy 30 Nov IVF
sarahjj 30 Nov IUI 
gorgelocks 30 Nov IUI
Mahey 30 Nov FET
poppins 1 Dec ICSI 
Lisa 1 1 Dec IVF
Jena 1 Dec IVF
Tillyp 2 Dec
miele 2 Dec IUI
Goldilocks 2 Dec FET
Tonia2 3 Dec IUI
springes 4 Dec
Bev xxx 5 Dec FET 
Kelsey 9 Dec ICSI

Good luck everyone.....much love,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dobby ~ so sorry hun, look after yourself 

Welcome Paula and Scrappy......hope the ladies on here help keep you sane, good luck 

Tashja ~ fab, fab news.....congratulations 

Clare ~ this IF stuff can be very lonely......which is why FF is so FAB! 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Congrats mrsG         

Hello Paula & Scrappy   

Clare you've defo joined the right place, you get sooo much support here.

Getting a few aches in tummy now, not exactly af pains, more like dull ach and some sharp pains.
(.)(.) still not hurting.

How's eveyone else feeling?

Wishing us all BFP'S  

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Joe - my boobs are still not hurting !!  I am retching for England though - hang in there !!!

Lizzy - Thank you 

Tashja xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Tashja fantastic news hun, many congratulations!

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Tasha I will, you must be sooooo excited, I'm really pleased for you, do you have a scan date yet?


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

No Joe - I am in for more blood tests on Monday so should get a scan then IF HcG is doubling !!

Tashja xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Oh I'm sure it will be. Bet you cant take the smile off your face, Just relax and enjoy every moment!


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi girlies
just a quickie, have you seen the Magic Spell thread under the complementary therepies thread.
I'll give anythin a go, but if you want to do it, you have to do it tonight as it's a full moon,


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi all,

tashjia - fab news, congratulations   

dobby - im so sorry       

paula - welcome and best of luck       

scrappy - welcome and best of luck       


nothing new from me, sore (.)(.)'s and feeling dizzy, so finishing work early tomorrow incase its stress related, dont work on a friday so off till monday.


good luck all


debsxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to say  to mrsg!!  


love and luck to all  

love
suzie xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

Can you add me to your list?. 

Due test 29 nov - first medicated IUI

Plenty of babydust girls!!!


----------



## Stef02 (Nov 9, 2005)

HI,

Unfortunately got BFN this morning.

I need of some TLC!

Stef


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Stef, 

Sorry to hear that. 

Are you sure you did not test too  early? has the old witch arrived?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Stef - Sorry to hear of your BFN, sending you lots of      

Take care hun

Katherine

xxxxxx


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

So sorry Stef  go out and have a well deserved drink!

I'm testing tomorrow...feeling really nervous now.

xx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Just thought I would pop in and send lots of   to all those who recently had  ..

Congrats to all those  

Sending lots of luck to all those on      

Hope everyone who is down regging/stimming or waiting to start treatment is coping ok.... good luck 

Until my next round of treatment....   

     

alsflower


----------



## pingpong (Sep 24, 2005)

Stef,

really sorry to about your BFN - it's all a numbers game though - a roll of the dice and although it seems as if you did everything you do need to keep going and roll again.

Somehow I'm sure you will get positive again and it will be your turn soon. 

Good luck
Pingpong
xxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

hi girls

Hope I can join you!

Hi Lizzy...back again with two Grade one, 6 cells on board.  testing on the 29th so keeping my fingers tightly crossed til then.

Looking forward to getting to know you all

Lots of luck and love
Allison xxxx


----------



## askingangels (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi everyone

 Mrs G on your  .

Deb30 I have got sore (.)(.)'s still and keep going dizzy. Hope thats a good sign as we are testing the same day.    

Dobby and Steph so sorry for your BFN.

Went into town with my mother and niece today. Was nice to get out of the house but my mother wouldnt let me even carry a pie!!!!!!!

I know its only because she cares but  .

Lots of love and luck to everyone.


askingangels


----------



## Clare31 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi

Sorry Stef to hear your news. Remember we are all understand how you are feeling.  It's horrible  .  

I too need some comfort (so glad I decided to become a member this cycle).  I have just been to the loo and some dark brown blood was there.  I'm on day 27 (11 days after iui) so what I want you guys  to tell me if this is too late for implantation bleed.  I think I really know that it isn't but I'm holding on to any glimmer of hope.  I never start this early either but I suppose this isn't a usual cycle.

Help me.  I can't speak to my dh yet..need to get my head straight first.

HELP!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ah Stef ~ sorry to hear your news hun. Love, luck and big hugs to you 

Allison ~ good to have you back, hope you are feeling ok after ET. Loads of luck to you 

Caz nox ~ welcome....sending you loads of babydust 

Clare ~ try not to worry hun, it's not over yet. Will keep everything crossed 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Stef - really sorry to hear your news hun.

Clare - Hang on in there, I know its hard but it aint over til its over....

Hun xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Stef so sorry for your BFN, take care.xxx

Clare, it's not over yet!!


Goodluck to Cloud and Zoe with your test tomorrow.       


Love
Joe
xx


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Stef , so sorry to hear your news, words can't escribe your feelings . My heart goes out to you 

-ULTRA-


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

allison - welcome to the 2ww thread, great to see fellow BB's, best of luck            

caz - welcome and best of luck        

stef02 - soo sorry,       

asking angels - the dizziness seems to have gone now, still got the sore (.)(.) though, best of luck         

clare - i think implantation can happen up to day 12, dont give up hope, best of luck            


hope you all are well, been getting some a/f pains, so think its all over again for me, only on day 8, dont test till next friday

debsxx


----------



## Clare31 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow thanks people.  Your positivity has calmed me down.  

I can't believe how supportive this site can be.  Told dh and he was great.  He is frightened to say that it still could be ok as he doesn't want to give me too much hope.  He just says lets wait and see which is very wise. But I need to know.    .  However I have since read quite a few messages on this site about small bleeds and still being pg.  So fingers crossed.  Lets see what happens now...

I think there is going to be lots of knicker checking tomorrow! 

I'm off now for a nice bath and a read of a new magazine to try and stop me from obsessing. 

Good luck to those testing tomorrow and keep going with the positive vibes everyone.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello girls

I was out a my Spanish class and forgot to take my cyclogest with me so couldnt take it a 8 when I normally do, I took it as soon as I got in at 850 do you think this will be ok?

Jane
xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Girls, 
Can I join you? Recently had my second DIUI and due to test on 29th Nov.
Feeling more tired than   but looking for people who are going through the same rollercoaster.
Perky


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Hello girls

Hope everyone is doing ok ?

Cloud and zoe good luck for today let us know how you get on  


I am not to good have been a constant knicker checker I know af is on her way I think if it wasn't for these pesseries I would already be seeing af I have such bad pains and a dragging feeling like I wiill bleed any moment. I am on day 12 of 2ww.
I have cheated and tested early yesterday and it was negative   
I might phone my clinic and ask them if there is any point in delaying af and can i stop the pesseries giving me bad headaches as well.
This 2ww is just such a nightmare 

Jane I wouldn't worry about putting in cyclogest late as long as you put it in
Good luck !

Lea xx


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

Just to let you know it was BFN for me!!! Got a bit used to the ideas as did a first response yesterday which was neg.

Lea - I was told with FET because of the oestrogen tablets and pessaries this will delay my af and it will only come when i get the drugs out of my system. Normally on 2ww with fresh cycle i do spot a few days before af and have full af on day of preg test and thought it was a good sign as hadn't spotted but i am to expect the all mother of af in a few days time...nice! Some people still bleed and get pos, i know i did when i fell naturally last yr but unfortunately miscarried. The pessaries can give you that dragging feeling anyway. Try not to read too much into it..i know difficult....but all our bodies are different...Good luck.

x


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Cloud Im really sorry about your negative result  

Do you have any plans to try again ?

Leaxx


----------



## marthacat (Oct 24, 2005)

Just to let you know I got a BFN this morning. I expected it as I've been bleeding now since day 9, but it doesnt make it any easier to handle.

Hope to try again but was wondering if anyone had tried OI on its own?

Good luck to everyone else who tests in the next few days.


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

My post seems to have been deleted so here goes again:

Cloud, I'm really sorry for your news.  Big hugs to you.    Make sure to pamper yourself this weekend.

Lea, I'm sorry things aren't looking too good but you never know what could happen (I had heavy bleeding plus a negative first time I tested on the cycle I got pregnant) - hang in there.

Clare, implantation happens days 6-12 so it could defo still be an implantation bleed.  Also I've read somewhere here that brown blood is a good sign!

Henri
xx


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Marthacat - really sorry about your BFN.  There seem to be a string of them at the moment - very sad.  Not sure what OI stands for but I don't think I've had one.

Take care of yourself,


Henri


----------



## lea (Sep 12, 2003)

Henri thanks .
When do u test ? 

I dont know if you would be able to answer this but I have 2 frozen embies left but they are both grade 1 but I think one is a 2 cell and the other a 3 cell and for the chance of success i didn't know if to start a fresh cycle of icsi or to use frozen it is just that it would cost £500 to use frozen and i am thinking should i use that £500 and put it towards a fresh cycle maybe a better chance of it working. I dont know ??    Does anyone know roughly how much a cycle of icsi costs with drugs ? 
Lea
xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Martha and Cloud..so sorry to hear about your BFN's this morning, I do know how devastating it is.  Please look after yourselves and big hugs to you and your DH's    

Pinkyperky..hi there, I test on the 29th as well, 2nd IVF wiTH ET yesterday.  Fingers crossed we make it a fullhouse of BFP's that day    

Lea...hang in there hun, and kee away from those pee sticks     

Clare...brown blood is defo a good sign, please try and hang in there   

jane...please don't worry about taking your Cyclogest as little late, it won't be a problem and it wasn't very long   

Deb...hi there, thanks for the nice welcome.....thinking of you lots    

Much love to everyone
Allison xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Lea, to be honest, I've never had any frosties myself even though I've had four cycles of IVF/ICSI so I don't know what to say really.  I'm sure that your consultants would be able to tell you whether you have a good chance with your two frosties.  They're both Grade 1 which is very hopeful.  ICSI costs roughly, with drugs, around £4.5-5 K, depending on which clinic you're at and how much you need in the way of drugs - some women (eg me) tend to need more just to get enough follicles.  I think I'd probably kick off with the frosties myself - you never know, it might work and you'd save yourselves £4K at least.  Much less invasive as well, and less drugs.  Hopefully someone out there who has done FET will be able to tell you more.

I'm testing probably on Sunday.  Had planned to on Monday but Sunday is Day 16 post EC so I think that's long enough.

Very best wishes
Henri


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


pinkyperky - welcome, ive also just had my 2nd DIUI, am a few days ahead of you though, im on day 9 and testing next friday , but only if A/F doesnt show her ugly head, like vic said, come and join us on the donor thread, best of luck               

vic - best of luck                    

cloud - im soo sorry    

marthacat - im soo sorry    

allison - how are you today?  hope you are well     


hope you all are well,  

going to get ready for my 1st xmas night out

debsxx


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Just to let you know that  showed her ugly face last night and just to be sure I did a HPT with a    .

Well what can I say, is't a harder fall than I expected, especially as we were so hopeful and positive. Too early yet to say what we do now, probably have a good Christmas and boozy New Year (can't remember what wine tastes like...) 

Wishing everybody on this list a 

-ULTRA-


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi 


i am really sorry for the bfn  take care of yourselfs 
so happy for the bfp  


nikki xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi Lizzy has just added me to the list, hoping to join in chatting with you ladies! I have 2 grade 1's 6 & 8 cells, had them transfered yesterday does that make me 1 or 2 days post transfer, sorry should no by now its our 3rd ICSI and 4th 2ww inc a F.E.T! 

Ultra, Sorry to hear your sad news, I as many others on here have been there and know its heart renching, take care, and best of luck for the future.

Thank you,

Love Poppins x


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Ultra, I'm so sorry to hear your result, please take care of yourself and DH and I wish you the best of luck in the future  

hi Poppins, welcome to the 2ww.  Wishing you the very best of luck  

Hope everyone's hanging there and not going toooooooooooooo  

It's early days for me, so I'm still quite sane at the moment.  Feeling pretty bad with lots of stomach pains and bloating but drinking loads of water to try and clear it.

Lots of love to you all
Allison xxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi All

How are you all on this very cold Friday. Well I am now day 5 into my 2ww, and it hasn't been too bad so far.  Not driving me too much      . In fact this one so far has been better than my first.  No cramps nothing.  Roll on 29th November!!!!

Have a good weekend and good luck to everyone else who are on their 2ww, sending lots o      and      

Take care

Katherine

xxxxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi all
Cloud, marthacat & Ultra, so so sorry for your BFN's please dont give up, and hope your dreams come true soon.xxx  

I'm on day 5 today and have af cramps, feeling a bit down today, so want this to work as it's out last go.

Looking at the list I cant believe how may BFN compared to BFP, it's just not fair is it girls.

Anyway enought of me moaning.

Take care
Joe
xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Joe, Ive just joined, and just wanted to say dont worry too much about the pains at this early stage it could be good, try not to compare this go to your last goes allthough I no its hard, all of mine have been different.

katherine, It is a very cold winters day! I'm not going too potty yet either, but I am only on day 1 or 2 had E/T yesterday!

Good weekend to all, 

Love Poppins x


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Ultra.. just popped in from the Goldies thread wondering how you were doing. Absolutely gutted for you.I know just how you feel. Sending loads of hugs and take care.    Cesca xxxxxx


----------



## Freckles (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

I got af yesterday - not due to test until Sun so quite early. 

Cloud, Marthcat and Ultra - sorry you didn't get your dreams this cycle either. 

Ultra - you're not alone in feeling low, me and dh have been q shocked by how badly this has affected us. I guess with IVF the stakes are higher and you get so involved with all those stages, plus you've had growing embryos put back in and then they're taken away. It all just adds up to make the bad news that much harder to take. I hope you'll stick with it and not give up hope.

Hope we get some bfps to balance out all these bfns!
xxxx


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi,

Sorry to hear your news Ultra, take care of yourself. 

Just joined 2ww so very anxious. feel as if I have some cramps now and again, think just imagine every symptom under the sun. very sore boobs though from cyclogest. Longest 2 weeks of life but at least can act pregnant, feels so special wish this time it would last, don't knoe how many more time can go through this.


 here's wishing everyone good luck


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I am am day 3 of 2ww after 3rd IUI. Testing 30 Nov.
Good luck to all of you on 2ww   

Sarahjj
x


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Ultra, love and hugs  

Good luck to everyone still waiting   

Henri


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello all,

Haven't posted for a couple of days but have been thinking of you all.

Mrs G -  . Hope everything goes smoothly this time.

Stef, Cloud, Marthacat, Ultra and Freckles....  to you all. So sorry to hear your news. All the best to you and your partners, hope you are all getting pampered this weekend and having a few drinks. Thinking of you all. 

Well, I am now on Day 9 of my   and am getting more nervous every second. I had a blood test on Thurs to check progesterone levels to check that I'd actually ovulated. It came back as 29.3, which the nurse assured me means I ovulated on cue, so that's one hurdle over with. AF is due on Monday, although I'm not due to test until Thursday. My cycle is usually 28 days and like clockwork, but this month something strange has gone on so I'm desperately hoping and praying that it's a good sign. Am getting really scared now and seem to have no symptons of anything but am analysing everything anyway!!!

Hope everyone is hanging in there. I'm thinking of you all girls and sending you all     and of course lots of  

It's about time we had a bit of good news in here...

Take care all,

xxx


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Can I join in please??

I had fet yesterday,  I was very lucky as I only had 1 frostie and it made it through the thaw.  I am now just praying that it wants to stick and grow into a little bubba.  My test day is the 5/12/05.  I have done a natural cycle so luckily no injections.

Thanks 

Bev
xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

ultra - im so sorry for you and d/h   

bev - welcome and best of luck                  


bodia - glad to hear you are ok and staying positive                

poppins - welcome and best of luck                  


allison - glad to hear your not going     yet, hope you are well           


jo - stay positive, its going to work                  


freckles - im really sorry for you and d/h    

sarahjj - hope you are ok and not going      best of luck            


hope you all are well

debsxx


----------



## ULTRA (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thank you for your kind messages, they were very touching and a great comfort to us both. 
Good luck to everyone still waiting you are in my prayers,

-ULTRA-


----------



## Tillyp (Apr 26, 2005)

Hiya girlies

Can I join you, I ETd today so I guess that makes it 2nd or 3rd Dec to test.

Good luck all of you


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Hi Tilly & Bev hope everything goes well for you.   

Deb30 how you doing hun? I think we test on the same day, 25th?

Question for you all - is it ok to have a massage during the 2WW? I've booked one for Tuesday before I go back to work. Any thoughts?

 

Jane
xx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi girls,

It's not good news i'm afraid  .  Started bleeding this morning really heavily - clinic did take some more blood but have said this will more than likely be classed as a biochemical pregnancy  .  Just feel empty and gutted at the moment - but i suppose in my heart of hearts i knew it wasn't going to be our time  .

They did say at the hospital that this cycle will be looked at really positively as i did stimulate really well and had good quality embies.  

At the end of the day i would prefer for things to not progress at this stage rather than something happen further on in the pregnancy.

Thanx for being there everyone & good luck to you all  .

Love Sarah
xxx


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Awwwww Sarah....

I am so sorry     to hear your news.

That is the saddest thing about treatment isn't it... because we are all trying, we probably notice when pregnancies fail in the very earliest days, when most people wouldn't.  I read somewhere that the first three weeks after conception are the most vulnerable times by far for a pregnancy, and it is just so sad that that can cause us yet more agony.


Look after yourself.....sending you lots of hugs. 

Dobby


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Sarah, so sorry, take care of yourself.xx

Still got af pains no sore (.)(.) yet, i though i would have beacuse of the cyclogest, i've always have on my other cycles. I want sore (.)(.)'s and I want them now!!      

We need some more BFP's girlies.

Wishing us all the luck in the world.

Love
Joe
xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Girls

Sarah just to say how sorry I am that things could not have been different today sweetie.

Ultra - REally sorry that it wasn't your time either.

I am now officially on the 2ww - two blasts returned to the mother ship this morning. Testing 29th November - could you put me on the list please Lizzy?

Hi to everyone.....

Hun xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Perky, Sarah, Bev & Tilly.......huge amounts of luck to you all 

Cloud, Marthacat, ULTRA and Ffreckles ~ hugs to you all, so many BFN's it's really so unfair 

Hi there poppins ~ welcome 

Sarah ~ sorry hun for your news.....sending you hugs 

Hun ~ welcome, loads of luck to you. What a fab pic of Henry (can't remember if i;ve said that before )

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Bev & Hun, Hi I have just joined too, all the best for you both, and good luck.

So sorry to those who have got a negative, take care.

I've been enjoying being lazy today especially as its so cold outside, poor DH is painting the outside of the house and he say's he wished he never started!

Poppins x

http://www.snugglepie.com


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Sarah, I'm so sorry to hear your news - so sad.  Big hugs.

Hi to newbies, Bev, Hun and Poppins.

Meanwhile some good news from me - we got a   this morning.  I was so nervous I had to get DH to take a look even though I was fairly cert I was pg.

Hope from the bottom of my heart that all of you still waiting get the same result.



Best wishes
Henri


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

OMG Henri       
Congratulations let hope you're the first of many.


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations Henri     

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww. 

Sarahjj


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Sarah, so sorry take care of yourself.

Henri congrats glad you got  , take it easy and good luck with scan


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

sarah - im really sorry    

hun - welcome, its great to see other BB's on here                  

henri - congratulations                


hope you all are well

debxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Henri  Congratulations.....fantastic news for you and DH 

Enjoy!!!

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Henri & DH, 

CONGRATULATIONS!   

 for your first scan.

Love Poppins x


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Congratulations Henri !!!   

Hun xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Henri thats fantastic      

Jane
xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Sarah - really sorry it was a BFN for you.  Thinking of you    Sorry to sound thick   but what is meant by a chemical pregnancy?

Henri - fabulous news, Congratulations!!!  Did you have suspicions before you tested that you might be pg or was it a surprise?

I have been having AF symptoms for a few days now.  It has been two weeks and 2 days since basting but cos I've been taking cyclogest I haven't done a test yet.  Might do one tomorrow but feel quite sure AF will arrive at some point so might save me pennies!!!!  I'll keep you posted.

Good luck to everyone on the 2WW, here's hoping we have lots of BFPs soon!!!!!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

I am starting to go   Yesterday I threw a wobbly at DH because he wanted to go to McDonalds and was making me late for seeing my mum (not that we were doing anything I was just visiting). Last night I was so tired I went to bed at 9.30 even though I'd had 11 hours sleep the night before and I had quite a lot of cramps too. Today I cant think straight to do anything, glad Im not going back to work until Wednesday. I've also been feeling quite bloated today and (.)(.) are kind of sore too but they always get sore before AF. Nurse said to phone if I started to feel bloated again but I dont think there is anyone in on a Sunday so not sure what to do.

    

Jane
xx


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your kind words of congratulations.

Sarah, to answer your question, yes I was pretty sure I was pg due to sore, inflated breasts!, constipation and bloating, frequent peeing, strong pulse and very weepy in the last two days pre-testing (could have been stress?).  I had also (and am still experiencing) very mild cramp-like feelings which I thought possibly could have been AF on its way but I know now it's the uterus stretching.

Jane, just to say I too got bloated (and still am) around 5 days to a week before testing.  I put mine down to constipation due to high progesterone levels. Are you constipated?

 to you all and       

Henri


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,
Henri -      . That's fab news, I'd like to wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Sarah -  . So sorry to hear your news. I think you are very brave and hope that you are being pampered like crazy.

Tilly and Bev and all other newbies welcome.

Jane, it's so hard this waiting isn't it?! I didn't find the first week too bad, and quite enjoyed the fact that I felt positive for once, but now am on the home stretch I am terrified. I over-analyse everything...got quite excited when I read Henri's post as I am a little constipated (sorry, tmi!) but realistically it seems the symptons are different for everyone and they are so similiar to AF symptons. It's like nature's cruel joke isn't it?!!

My DH took part in the Brighton 10km run today...I was dead jealous as I usually run with him and it was a fast course and he did really well. I went down there on my bike to support him and then worried that I'd overdone it as I cycled fast at times. But usually I do loads of exercise, and I've been taking it easy for the last few weeks. Also, I feel bloated, but not sure if that isn' just me putting on weight from not exercising as much as usual and eating a lot of chocolate!!!

Anyway, my AF is due tomorrow ( ) but not due to test until Thurs. If I'm not pg, I'd rather just come on tomorrow, otherwise my hopes will keep rising and rising. I've had mild cramps on and off today and yesterday and keep thinking it's AF.

I think I'm starting to understand why this 2WW is so hard!!!!!

Hope everyone is well, and let's hope for some lovely BFP's this week girls!!!

Take care all,

xx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls
Cant believe how many there are of us on this 2ww.
Bodia totally agree first week is always the easiest as the 2nd week you start to analyse every little cramp.
I can normally tell by the 2nd week if it's worked or not.

Well I'm kinda feeling positive about things today, not sure how long that will last. I suppose there is no point in feeling down until we know the outcome, at least at the moment I feel like I've got my 2 little embies safely on board and that's were I hope they stay.
Have been feeling a bit sick yesterday and today, not too sure if that's a good sign or bad. Also got sore (.)(.)'s at last yeah!! 

Good luck to Jo and Clare who test tomorrow     
Take care all
Joexx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Congratulations Henri   I was so pleased to see your   

Sarah   take care.

Good luck to all the other 2wwers      

Perky


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

glad to see you are all still relatively sane and not going    


hope you all are well, best of luck to everyone,


just a quickie cos i'm at work


debsxx


----------



## Tillyp (Apr 26, 2005)

Morning guys

Congratulations Henri on your BFP!

Well im 3 days in and wishing my life away already   wish it would hurry up and be test date so I know for sure.

Good luck to everyone and keep on relaxing  
xx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Henri - congratulations on your BFP, I was interested about you suspecting because of your pulse, what do you mean by a strong pulse?

Sorry that's all I can remember as I only quickly flicked through the boards.

Well not long before I test, (Saturday), to be honest I'm not holding out much hope, don't ask me why because there's nothing to say it has/hasn't worked but I just know my luck doesn't go that way.  Don't really feel any different to any other month AF is due really, boobs were sore but are now pretty much back to normal.  I just really don't know how I'm gonna cope with another BFN, especially as this time everything went so much better, even the dr said he had a good feeling about this one because one of the embies was moving about on the screen, I just can't see how it can't work, I'm doing NK treatment so my body shouldn't reject them, the embies seems strong so they didn't seem a problem.  I just hate this rollercoaster so much but then I just can't get strong enough to jump off.  The only good thing that's come out of this treatment is being told that my eggs are fine and that we've got 8 frosties but I've been told that if treatment doesn't work with the first embies then the frosties from that batch are more likely not to work, has anyone heard this?

Oh well better get dressed I suppose, feel like I'm going mad today!!!!

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## Lisa 1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Morning girls,
mind if i join you, had zig and zag put back on friday hopefully there snuggling in nicely now.
I've got a question,am i 3 or 4 days into this .
Henri congrats on your   enjoy the next 8 months.
Tillyp when are you due to test hun ?i'm due to test on 1.12.
Chat soon girls.
Love lisa 1 xx


----------



## Tillyp (Apr 26, 2005)

Hiya Lisa

Im due to test on the 3rd.

Heres hoping for us all.  

xx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Fanastic news Henri, you're an inspiration to us all!!!!!!!       
Thanks for telling us your symptoms, I'm having a few hot twinges and keeping willing them to be implantation pains!!!!

Hope everyone's not going toooooooo crazy and wishing you all the very best of luck       

Lots of love
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
(sorry short post but have so much to do today!)


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Just found this board.Seems like I'm not alone in going stir crazy!I had ET on 11/11/05 and due to test on 28/11/05 and this is my first IVF.
I had no idea that it would be so hard!
The day after ET I bloated out and had twinges/mild cramps by the next day.Boobs became sore at the weekend but now any cramps feel so like AF and my boobs are always sore before AF anyway..aghhhh!Am probably driving my poor DH bananas!
Oh to feel really pukey!!That would be the only sure sign it seems to me.
Good luck to all you fellow 2wwers.Fingers crossed for us all!

Big hugs 
Chris x


----------



## woo_woo (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey all,

it's like the board is sent from heaven!!! I've been posting on the other forums but hadn't realised there was one for the 2WW - have been going slightly crazy   since first IUI on 11/11 (at 11am!)

Due to test on saturday, but not holding my breath (reversed psychology) so i can say to family et al 'well i knew it wouldn't work first time!'

DP had me doing a pregnancy test a few days after IUI BFN but that was obvious, have said i'm not doing anything now til saturday else i'm likely to seriously hurt someone through my frustrations!

Big Congrats to those who have got a   and all my best wishes for a happy successful 8 months!!

Best of luck to everyone on 2WW, any more symptons to share?  I seem to have a funny taste in my mouth and stitch like pains occasionally on my LHS, ******* like a racehorse also (probably absolutely no sign at all but hey here's hoping)

lots of love and baby dust 

Woo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Welcome Woo, Hobiegirl and Lisa.     

I seem to be having my test early (not that Im complaining) I had ET on 14th and Im testing on 25th. Our clinic do the test 2 weeks from EC which was 11th.

I am panicing a wee bit today cause my (.)(.) are not sore today and they are usually sore for about a week before AF arrives then the day before she turns up the pain goes away 

I too have been weeing a lot but not sure if thats just a symtom of drinking lots of water  

I have been feeling really tired cant get enough sleep these days but that could be the stress of it all    

Not sure what to do about the massage I booked for tomorrow, Im looking forward to it but not sure if its a good idea during the 2ww - what do you think?

Roll on Friday so I can be put out of my misery.      

Jane
xx


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Paula, to answer your question, I normally have a weak pulse - I know because every time I've ever had acupuncture I'm told it's weak when they take it.  And when I've taken it myself - at my wrist, I've always had difficult finding it.  

Anyway, the first time I was pregnant I noticed that my pulse was really strong and slightly faster than usual - I could hear it on my pillow at night.  This time I noticed the same thing.  But that's just me - I'm sure this doesn't happen for every woman so please don't worry if you're not feeling this!  My sister, who has been preggers twice, has never mentioned this as a symptom.

I'm sorry you're feeling down about things - hang in there!

Good luck and   to you all!

Henri
xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Just noticed a new symptom my tummy feels quite hard and normally its very squiggy  

Relieved to say (.)(.) are sore again

OMG IS IT NOT FRIDAY YET?     

Jane
xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Henri. Thats interesting I alwaiys have a really low pulse when I go to acupuncture too, will be checking mine to see if it works for me too!!! I have been weeing in the night which I have never had before, I dont think? its my 4th 2ww, how early on did you notice you were weeing more often? Sorry clutching at anything allready!

Woo, Good luck saturday.

Lisa, You class day after E/T as day one! I test on the 1st Dec too. Good luck.

Chris, I feel a little bit sicky in the mornings sometimes, or later if I dont eat on time! but I did before and this is my 4th 2ww so beware of that symptom too! Its so unfair isn't it, why cant we have a sure symptom to say its worked!

Jane, LOL can visualise you poking your tummy around! its crazy what we do!

DH has gone back to work today, was lucky to have him around but now the boredem has set in!

Love Poppins x


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

Congrats to all of you with BRP's and really sorry for BFN'S.

I keep saying that i'm not going to do it again (this was our 5th go), my DH thinks it's a waste of time cos i got preg naturally last yr and all the stress doesn't help. He hates seeing me like this! We have 4 frosties left which i think we will have a go with before the year frozen fee runs out and just resign myself that it's never going to happen. Even though the dr says there's no reason why it shouldn't happen, we have unex infertility, i feel there must be something wrong going on!!!!

Maybe if we stop trying so hard, it will happen, which is what happened last yr, but i did miscarry early!

Keep on trucking to all those on the 2ww, i'll be thinking of you and thanks for all the support.

x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you know that it is a   for us. Had excruciating pains in stomach back and bottom on Saturday night followed by very very heavy evil AF. Spoke to Liz at HH today and she by what I described it sounds like I may have had a very early miscarriage because these pains are when the womb contracts.
Obviously very disappointed and  , but little one was only two cells when transferred and the first is very much trial and error. Have my follow up on the 19th December then if they agree will start again in February.


Lizzy can you put me on the board please I was suppose to test on the 23rd Nov. Thanks

Wish you all the best 
Take Care
Jaybxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Jayb very sorry.   

Jane
xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Jayb, I m very sorry,   take care and good luck for 2006.

Love Poppins x


----------



## Tillyp (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh Jayb, so sorry  

Hope 2006 is your year.


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Jayb very sorry to hear your news  

cloud, good luck with the FET.

Poppins, to answer your question, I noticed frequent peeing througout the night (and day) about a week, or just after, into the 2ww.  Sounds positive!  Good luck!

Henri


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Jayb so sorry  

Welcome to all the newbies  , Chris I test the same day as you on the 28th.

Cloud you'll know when you're ready to stop,dont give up yet, this is our 5th go too, and supposed to be our last, but I know I'm not ready to stop. As long as I keep producing embies i dont see why I should stop (we're lucky to have some saving's for another go). DH is keen to move on to adoption because he wants to  be a dad. But we've already been for a meeting with Adoption people we have to wait 6 months after last IVF before we can go on the 1st course, so that will be May next year, then the process can take up to 2 years. I just feel I want to give it another go if this doen't work

Well I keep poking my (.)(.)'s to see it they are sore, sometime they are then sometime's they're not.
AF pains and Backache too today, feeling not so positive. This is horrible just want to know!!

Take Care
Love
Joe
xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

No good news from me I'm afraid.  Have started spotting so I guess it's a   for me.  Surprisingly don't feel too bad at the mo, but then I was quite sure AF was on her way cos of cramps for a few days.  I think it'll be when DP gets home and I tell him that the   will start.

Good luck to everyone else testing soon, I'm thinking of you all.     

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Henri, Thanks for replying, Oh I really hope so?.....please let it work this time!

Joe, I know how you feel and your boobs!!!! I keep doing the same! but I know its the cyclogest doing it so dont know why I'm torturing myself!

Sarah, I'm sorry to hear your bleeding, hope it turns out to be ok still?  

Love Poppins x


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Jaybe, Cloud and Sarah - really sorry to hear your news girls


Hun xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


paula25 - dont give up hope, a/f symptoms are very simillar to pregnancy symptoms            


lisa - welcome and best of luck                   


hobiegirl - welcome and good luck                  


woo woo - as you probably know it was way too early to test, best of luck for saturday           


sair - im really sorry        

jay b - im really sorry        


well just waiting for a.f to show now, got all of the classic signs,  hope you all are well


deborahxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning all,

Jay B and Sair -   thinking of you.

I'm on Day 12 now. Got through yesterday somehow, which was the day AF was due, but so far... !!!
If it's gonna happen, I wish it just would...at least it would put us out of our misery that way. I dream about HPT's at the moment!

Have had PMT like symptons for the past few days...mild cramps, irritable, a bit emotional, (what's new there?!) boobs are a little sore. I also wee a lot and have a strong pulse...so whichever way you look at it I'm either on course for AF or pg!!!!! Why do the symptons have to be the same? Whose idea was that?

I am very grateful for work at the moment as it's the only time I can think about anything else and I can't allow myself to keep going to the loo to check if AF has arrived!!

Good luck everyone on here....     to you all,


xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sair I hope its implantation bleed  

Bodia I too have been a bit emotional. Last night I was close to tears because I smashed a glass then my custard exploded in the microwave. I do get emotional when AF is due but not about stuff like that!

Deb30 I have my fingers crossed for you   do you think you will manage not to test before Friday?

Last night I had cramps like AF was coming but there is no sign of her but I know lots of ladies say that who got BFPs so Im still quite posititve. Keep prodding my (.)(.) to see if they are still sore   and they are sore but different from last week, so hope thats a good sign too. Frantic knicker checking has started. Only 3 days to go for me. This is torture      

A new symptom to look out for. My mum told me that she always knew when she was pregnant (4 times) because it felt like someone was swinging from her belly button!! Sounds very strange, anyone had this?

Goodluck everyone!

Jane
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning everyone

Good luck to everyone who is due to test this week, really hope there are some BFP out there this week.  

I am due to test next Tuesday, but convinced that AF is on her way as have AF type pains today.  Even if I do get to next week I am sure it is going to be a BFN for us as I have been bleeding on and off since I had my IUI last Monday, nothing to show on a panty liner only when I wipe (sorry if it is TMI!).  Will have to wait and see.

Good luck to everyone on their 2ww hope you are not going too     

Sending lots of      

Moomin

xxxxxx


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

So very sorry to hear about BFN's,Jay B, Sair and Cloud.Look after yourselves.


Hi Joe-sounds like you are as up and down as me.Back ache can be a good sign too.That's the trouble as there are no clearcut signs!
I went from feeling very positive on Saturday night when my boobs got very sore to feeling the opposite now.Not sure my boobs are so sore depite lots of prodding!!Have some Af mild cramps sometimes although that's been happenning for a while.Trying to stay positive but at the same time realistic.Roll on next Monday!

Good luck and lots of   for all of you on the awful 2ww!
Chris x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Hang in there evreyone, these symptoms are torture aren't they! my nipples look a little darker, well one of them does!!! but could just be like that normally and imagining the whole thing! they are only sore when I stand from lying down, and I've always got that before on the last three 2ww? Who knows!

Last night I was up twice in the night for a wee again, really hope its a good sign? but thought it would be a bit early as I'm only 5dpt and been up in night for the last 4 nights?

Love Poppins x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi poppins,

Are you due to test on 1st Dec too Me too...........


How are you doing with it? I have only had ET on sunday, today feels like FOREVER, this has got to be the worst part of treatment........ i am going slightly mad i think!!!!!!   


Anyways, fingers crossed for all of us that are on the dreaded 2ww, we want no afs    

and lots of     

     

To each and everyone of us

Love Jena


----------



## Matthews1978 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Hope you dont mind me crashing in......

I am on 2WW and its driving me insane, I test on the 29th so 1 week to go, I have been having AF pains, back pain for a few days now, my stomach is also very swollen and has been since Sunday struggling to do my trousers up.

I am pretty sure my AF is going to start soon and feeling pretty down in the dumps!!!

Hope your all doing well...

Lysa


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

jane - my a/f is due tomorrow/thursday so will hold off testing then have my test at the clinic on friday anyway, best of luck                


hi to everyone, lets hope we get some more     soon


deborahxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Sounds like we're all feeling a bit down, I had a few tears   this morning had really Bad AF pains, so am now convinced it hasn't worked again.
My boobs aren't sore either (well one is a little sore)
Cant believe how excited we get up to ET then it's just a nightmare. I HATE it!!  

Take Care
Joe


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi All

I have been a bit quiet on here - I am a 2ww worker ... just not very good at sitting at home....hence not much time to post!!!

To you all   Positive thoughts girls!!!!! Not that I can talk really as I am not feeling very hopeful this time around.

Anyway what I really wanted to say is as far as your body is concerned I am a strong believer in the 'NOTHING MEANS ANYTHING!!!!!' camp. No amount of analysing will change your result. So chill munchkins, and try and enjoy the feelings of hope and visualising just how close you are to becoming pregnant......

No personals - but love to all  
Hun xxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone, thanks for your kind words.  I still haven't got AF in full flow after spotting yesterday.  Usually I have this the day before AF and then wake up the next day to a proper bleed.  There's just some pinkish stuff   sorry - on the tissue when I go to the loo.  I don't know whether this is cos I've taken cyclogest or not.  Has anybody had this type of bleeding for this long before AF?  

I just don't know what's going on and obviously I want to get my scans booked for the next cycle of IUI and if it takes much longer to arrive the right time for basting will be over a weekend again.  

Deborah - I've got everything crossed that AF keeps away from you.  Thinking of you.

Bodia - not long now, good luck hun!

June, Chris and Joe -   really hope it works out well for you.

Take care sending you loads of          

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sarah

Have you actually done a test?


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Moomin

Congrats on your new job by the way   .  No I haven't done a test because I was so sure AF was on her way.  I was going to do one yesterday but when the spotting started I thought that was it.  I wasn't sure whether to go to the chemist after work today to get one, but (and this sounds really stupid!!!)  I thought that if I did AF would definitely come and at the moment there is the tiniest bit of hope cos af isn't here in full flow!!  But at least if AF did come at least I can get on with booking scans!!!  Blimey all this really sends you   doesn't it!!!!

Hope you are ok, wishing you loads of luck, please don't think it's over for you yet.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Time to buy a test!! Its ususally the other way round!!   

Good Luck Sarah! Its hard, but at least you will be out of your misery one way or the other and it could be very good news!!

Hun xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Sarah i am so excited about the job.  

You really  need to test, then at least you will then know if you can celebrate or if not get on and book your scans.

My cramps have eased completely again, just wish the bleeding will stop. Ho Hum only a week to go for me!


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,

sarah - i'd got out now and get a test for tomorrow morning, best of luck             


moomin - posted on the other thread for u too, congratulations, hope the bleeding stops soon                      


hun - glad you are ok, great to see other BB's                 


jo - its not over yet, best of luck                 


lysa - welcome and best of luck                   


bodia - only a few more days now, best of luck                 



as for me, i'm convinced a/f is on her wicked way, will let you all know what happens,


best of luck everyone


deborahxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Deborah - Fingers crossed AF wil stay away for you.  Us IUI girls deserve some BFP's


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

So do you really think it could be a   even though I have had spotting?  There's definitely something going on down there!!!!  Just had quite a sharp pain up me bits as well!!!!! 

Don't know whether to pop out to Tescos!!!  

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


sair - i would go now, at least you will know, best of luck               


best of luck

debsxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Hang in there those who are testing soon, and Good Luck.

Jena, Yes 1st Dec for me too! This is deffinately the hardest part of it all, but I do find the first week better than the 2nd as thats when it can all go wrong? but it wont this time round, "it is working" "i am pregnant"!!! Stay possitive!

Lysa, welcome along too, and good luck.

Off to watch celebrity now!

Love Poppins x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sarah - Go to Tesco's that way you will know what is going on.


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi

Wondering if I could join you ladies on your 2ww.  Had 2 3day 6 celled transferred today.  I feel relatively calm for the minute, which is quite good after today.  Had to tell DH off.  He had a huge emergency at work and was trying to sort out as we were driving in this morning, but then continued right up to ET.  He's now extremely sorry, but has now just left to pick up the mess that work left this morning.

I'm due to test on the 4th Dec (sunday) but won't get results until the Monday.  Isn't that a little soon 12 days ?

Good luck to you all  's all round


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Sarah have you been to tesco and done the test yet? We are all desperate to know     it all sounds really positive. I have my fingers crossed.

Jane
xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Morning all,

Took a test this morning, (AF was due Mon and so far hasn't shown,) and am absolutley gutted to report it was a   

Have had a few tears and both DH and I are devastated.  

Will take another test tomorrow if AF hasn't shown before then, as that's official test date, but not holding out much hope.

Good luck everyone else,   to you all and many thanks for all your support.

xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


bodia - im really sorry     


springes - welcome and good luck                    



well still no a/f for me, due today, dont want to hope too much cos when it comes i'll  be really dissapointed, best of luck everyone 
                       


deborahxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry to hear your news Bodia.  

Sarah - Did you test yet?

Hi to everyone else

Hun xx


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi 
Just to add that it is a BFN for me as AF arrived this morning.  I am sitting at my desk at work trying not to cry my eyes out. I am dreading my boss coming in this afternoon as she knows what I am doing and am sure I will crack    when I see her.  I work part time with lone parents so will have to see lots of babies and children today! ...Just what I need. I am usually emotional with AF and I am sure I feel better soon.  You cant help think that this is the cycle that it will happen...Anyway I will buck up and cheer up!! Thanks for support..this board is a lifeline for my sanity! 

Bodia..I have my fingers crossed for you as you are due to test tomorrow   
and send you loads of      

Thanks Ruby x


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

AWW ruby - so sorry this wasn,t your time hun


Hun xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Ruby...so sorry for you  . I am with you today as I also got a   this morning. Tested a day early, but AF was already 2 days late. Will test tomorrow again if AF still hasn't shown.

I am a teacher. I'm acting manager of a small centre for kids with behaviour probs, so no babies but plenty of children around. And I am also struggling to keep it together today, so I'm with you every step of the way today hon. It's so unfair isn't it?!!!

Take care all


xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Bodia,    Im so sorry you got sad news, I really hope there's some miracle out there for you that changes that result tomorrow?

Ruby, Im so sorry to see you got sad news too,  

Take care,

Love Poppins x


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks Hun and Poppins...  
Bodia...I am sorry for you neg......Jo told me to test on day 14 and not before....so    for tomorrow. Hang in there....its not over yet for you.. . Sending you a big hug for today. Just been to loo and had a cry (quietly) so feeling a little better  
 I will be going away next weekend to Germany so will have to see if I am able to start next months cycle as I will be away from cycle day 9 to 14..just when I would be scanned....I am hoping that I can go in on day 14 and be scanned and inject a few days later!! If not I will have to break for a cycle( i really hope not).  I hope the Kids give you an easy day...sounds like a rewarding(but tiring) job   

xxxxxRuby


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Ruby - my heart goes out to you. I can understand how upset you are feeling.  

I will test again if no AF by tomorrow.

I am also contemplating the next cycle...we have a holiday to Eygpt booked for a week on dec 19th, so even if I have iui before then it would mean I'd be on 2ww whilst away! No wine with dinner and worrying about everything!!! But, now I've got this far I don't wanna stop! So, I'll have to think on that one.

So far the kids have been OK, but one was leaving today so everyone is a bit emotional!

Take care, thinking of you,


Good luck everyone else, hope you're all hanging in there!

xxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi girls,

I have been reding through and i am heartsory for those of you that got a negative     to you all.

springes - hello and welcome      for you

Poppins - I AM TRYING.............. but it is doing MY HEAD IN!!!!!!!!!!!!! How are you feeling

Jena


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Jena, I'm not too bad thanks but it is my 4th 2ww!  Have you got lots of xmas pressies to get? you could always shop on line for them? I'm making xmas cards too which has really helped keep my mind off things, and keep me a little sane!  other than that I feel fine, tired but thats just because I've not done anything for ages now I'm sure, might go off and have my daily 10 minute walk to get some fresh air!

Springes, Welcome hope you are hanging in there?

  

Love Poppins x


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Poppins,

I am on my 5th 2ww, but it doesn't make it any easier!!!! I have though not been very well at all, i have had a stinking cold and make a very very BAD patient...........

I have been feeling a little AF pain today, but then that might be down to the coughing and sneezing etc.......

I can honestly say, it doesn't matter how many times i do ivf, the 2ww is always the hardest part, for me anyway  
Still, i will be going back to work tomorrow so hopefully that will help keep my mind off things to a degree!!!               

Christmas, to be honest i haven't got a lot to get. I don't do christmas all that well and this year i am working, so it will be kept very low key. Besides DH won't even give me a hint as to what he wants  

But hey my little puppy (not so little anymore) he keeps me pretty busy...... bless.

Do you have any pets?

Jena


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi girls 

Thanks for all your messages. Had to go back to hospital today still got this terrible pain in the bottom. Saw Daniel and he did an ultrasound, he confirmed that although it was a negative test and AF there has been a pregnancy due to my ovaries being swollen and little cysts there this is an indication that a pregnancy has occurs. The pain is referred pain from my uterus which has the same nervous system and that would be the cause of all the contraction like pains on Saturday and the very heavy AF.Gave me stronger painkillers.
I walked downstairs saw the member of staff in pharmacy who is pregnant and burst into tears. Now I have time to calm down I realise that I should feel positive that even with the one I did get pregnant even for a very short time and hopefully next time with a change of drug doseage we will have a better result and hopefully two embies  

Wish you all, all the best
Jaybxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Bodia and Ruby so sorry to here about your BFN  .
I think I'll be joining you soon, I'm 99% sure it hasn't worked again for us. This is my 5th 2WW and I've had 1 BFP(Although m/c) and this will be the 4th BFN, so I know what my body is telling me, this time is exactly like my other BFN's and nothing like my BFP.
This was supposed to be our last go, but I know I'll be distraught at the thought of stopping, because that means the end of us having our own children. I'm so sad.
I know everyone will stay it's not over until test date, but I do know the signs of BFN.
I dont know why but I was so positive running up to ET and even first week of 2ww, was convinced this would be the one, life is so unfair.  

Hope everyone's dreams come true soon.

Love
joe
xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Lisa, Chris, Woo (gorgeous doggy ), Jena and Lysa........loads of luck to you all 

Sorry Jayb.....i can only send you many hugs 

Sarah....any news hun 

Bodia ~ will keep everything crossed for you for tomorrow 

Ruby ~ ever so sorry hun, hope you got through work ok. Huge hugs 

Hope everyones ok here.......sending babydust to you all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies!

Well, after 'chatting' with you last night, I went to the loo and discovered proper blood..mmmm nice, so I thought well that's it then, at least I can book my scans in so I didn't bother going to buy a test.  Woke up this morning..and no bleeding at all.  Usually it's quite heavy in the morning on the first proper day of my period.  By lunchtime, still no bleeding so I phoned the hospital to see what they thought and the nurse told me to do a test so I have bought one!!!  She said to do it in the morning tho.  I have been bleeding a bit more today but it still isn't really a proper period.  I just hope it doesn't carry on like this for a few days and then stop cos I'll have missed day 1 and I won't be able to get my scans sorted for the right time.  I really don't think I am pg and if I am then surely what is happening must be a very early miscarriage. 

I'll keep you posted!!!

Springes - Hi, make sure you are taking it easy!  Hope everything goes well for you.

Bodia - got everything crossed for you.  No af is a fab sign so don't give up yet!!

Ruby - so sorry the witch got you this month, hun.  Take care.

Deborah, Poppins, Jena and Joe - really hoping this is the month for you.

              to everyone

Lots of love Sarah xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone, 


sarah - i'll be logging on from work 1st thing tomorrow to see how you are doing, best of luck                                     


bodia -  best of luck for tomorrow                               


hope you all are well, only a few days till testing for me, a.f due today/tomorrow, been having pains all day.


deborahxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Early pg pains Deborah!!!  Thinking of you.. 

I'll be in touch!!!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Sair     

Deb I agree with Sair think positive pg pains!   

Bodia    

Im testing on Friday & Deb30 think you are too. Anyone else got test coming up soon?

Have been feeling a bit sick this evening so Im off to bed with a glass of water

Jane
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


jane - i read your post on the bb thread, am really hoping the snow stays away, been hearing on the radio that its due tomorror and friday, best of luck                                    


just another quickie

deborahxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Deb30

How are you doing? Finally nearly there - we test tomorrow!     

Jane
xx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi Girls

Debs and Jane - What self control!!!! With one day to go I'd be at the pee sticks       Good luck to you both! 

Sair - Hoping for some good news from you today!!   

Joe- Really sorry thingsaren't sounding positive hun.

I have absolutely no symptoms to analyse apart from some AF type pain towards the end of the day - so that makes life easier!!!

Good luck Girls !!

Hun xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Jena, I agree, it doesn't get any easier, I hate the 2nd week more though. Take it easy back at work, it will be a good distraction for you though I'm sure. What breed pup to you have? bet he is a great distraction! I have a big fluffy silver tabby cat, he is 3/4 chinchiler and a1/4 persian, and he is adorable! I've been a bit paranoid though and been using my antibacterial hand gel after I hug or stroke him! Have to be carefull with cats, dogs are fine tough so your ok! Hope your nasty cold goes away soon.

jayb, That must have been a mixed feeling moment when they told you there had been a pregnancy? its good to know it worked if only for a short while but sad too. Take care.

joe, I'm sorry your not feeling possitve anymore, I hope by some miracle it has worked, hang in there. I do know what you mean though I always new by the end, its my 4th 2ww and hoping I get past this weekend and up to thurs with no bleeding?

Sarah, did you do a test?

Jane, How did it go?

Deborah, Could be good PG pains? hang in there.

Hun, yours could be good pains too?

Good luck to everyone.

Love Poppins x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Well I was due to test next Tuesday, 29th, but AF has arrived this morning.  Feel absolutely gutted.  Dreading telling DH tonight as I know he will be devastated.  

Feeling really          at the moment, going to have to put a brave face on as going out for lunch later with some friends.

Good luck to everyone else who is due to test soon


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Moomin -   I am so sorry for you. 

To be honest - I think AF is just round the corner for me too!


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Moomin, Im so sorry too, I hope yours turns out to be an early PG bleed?

Good luck,

Love Poppins x


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hiya everyone

When is the first time you can do a home test and get a deff result??

Last time I remember doing it about 11 days after ET and it was a result although very very faint.  To be honest I read it as bfn when it was actually bfp!  

When is everyone else testing?

bev


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for your warm welcomes.  Those that are having early bleeds I hope their early Pg signs and those that recently tested BPN, I'm so sorry, but we all have to have faith and keep going.

Its day 2 after ET, and I'm already going dolally, keep saying to myself its going to work then saying its not.  Also trying to make a note of how I'm feeling physically, as last FET cycle was so sure it was going to work 1st time as it had done in '98 when I had IVF, that I wasn't prepared for the BPN and all the emotions that were to follow.  This time around feel more prepared on the whole process, and finding FF has really help me.

I'm trying to take it easy and went to the hairdresser this morning, and also looking forward to the pre-celebrations tomorrow for my DH 40th.  I'm testing on the 4th Dec but won't get results until the 5th, hoping it will be a really special present for him.


Ladies stay strong


Sophia


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Moomin ~ sorry hun....you and DH look after eachother. Big hugs 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Moomin, really sorry for you and your DH. Thinking of you.  

I tested again this morning and got a   . The AF showed her face this afternoon.     At least now we can start all over again, hoping to fit another IUI in before we go on hols on 19th Dec.

Many thanks everyone on here for your support and words or encouragement over the last 2weeks...I wouldn't have coped without you and feel a little sad I won't be on here anymore!  

To be honest, even though we were naughty and tested early, I'm glad we did. It seem to soften the blow, and it feels as if all disappointment has been in smaller chuncks rather than all at once.

We are both gutted and really sad. My DH is the greatest man in the world though..he's come home with chocs, flowers and organic rose' wine (first time I've had a drink in 4 and a half weeks, will probably be slaughtered after half a glass!) 

Thanks again girls, and huge       and   to you all. Will pop in every now and then to see how you are all doing. Let's hope for lots of BFP's before Chrissy!

Take care,


xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone

Well I did my test at last this morning and it was as I thought a  .  I have been bleeding a bit more today but it is still not like a proper period.  I guess it must just be the cyclogest messing things up.  I will phone the fertility nurse tomorrow (she wasn't there today) to see about scans for next week.  Things might just work out.  I was basted last month on day 9, so if things are the same this month then that will be next Friday.

Jane and Deb - not long now!  Sending you so many    and    .  Will be thinking of you.

Moomin - I'm so sorry it was a bfn for you hun.  Are you really sure it is af?  There are so many posts on here from people who have bled and thought it was AF but then turned out to be pg.  Really hoping things aren't over for you yet.  

Sending loads of     to all the other 2ww'ers.

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi Bodia

Really sorry hun that it was a BFN for you.  Sending you a big  .  Think ahead now to your next treatment and focus on that.  Take care

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Sorry to hear your news Sarah   
Bodia - sorry to hear it was a def neg for you.Enjoy the wine and chocs, and good luck next time....
Moomin - also sorry that its not sounding very positive for you.....

Hun xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Sarah 

Sorry it was a   for you.

To be honest I am not sure what is going on with me.  This morning I was 100% convinced AF had arrived and now i am not so sure, as I only seem to be spotting at the moment. Not full AF.  I do have AF type pains though.

I am so confused at the moment, not sure what to think.  Think I might do a test in the morning.  I know it will be early but at least then I might have a better idea as to what is going on.

Good luck with your next cycle


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


sair - im really sorry      

bodia - im really sorry      

poppins - how are you coping on the 2ww                            


caz - i know its hard but try to stay positive                           


springes - best of luck , my d.h was 40 in march and had his 1st ever birthday party, best of luck                           


hun - how are you?                          



hope you all are well, will let you know what happens tomorrow,

best of luck everyone,


deborahxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi  

Sair I am really sorry it was a BFN   

Bodia I am sorry that AF turned up    

Moomin    

Debs                              for tomorrow Will it be a race to see who gets their result first? Are you doing a home test? I have to go in for a blood test so wont get the results until the afternoon.

Poppins, Caz, Springes, Hun hang in there. Not long now.

 

Jane
xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Jane and Deb -                                                                           

I think that says it all!!!!

Thinking of you both

Love Sarahxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


just a quickie just now,

i did a hpt this morning and it was negative, so the hosp will just confirm that when i go, the only reason i did was because my d/h is coming with me and he doesnt like seeing me upset, but i was totally fine, its strange cos a.f arrives normally 14dpo.


hope you all are well


deborahxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

Did a HPT this morning and as expected it was a   for us.  Knew it would be as AF has 100% arrived today.

Good luck to everyone else who is due to test soon, hope to see some  

Moomin

xxxxxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

You will have to excuse me, i am not being ignorant i just simply can't remember anyones name!!!!   

For those of you that have had a negative result, i am so very sorry to hear that     

I am now on day eight, still full of cold and lasted all of 5 very long hours at work yesterday (first day back), wont be going in today     still feel TERRIBLE!!!!!!!

Good luck to everyone fingers, legs, eyes, toes, arms, E V E R Y T H I N G crossed for E V E R Y O N E               

Jena


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh Debs I am sorry I hope that the blood test will show that your levels are to low for the home test and you get a BFP.   

Moomin big hugs to you too    Take care of yourself.

Jane
xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


just got back from clinic and definately a  , the worst thing is they dont even have any sperm for my next cycle, so need to wait till next year now, oh and i think a/f is definately on her way


hope you all are well


deborahxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Deborah I am really sorry honey           look after yourself

Jane
xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Deborah, I'm so sorry  take care.

Bodia, Sorry AF has arrived its awfull when its final  take care too.

Moomin, Sorry to you too hon , take care.

Jena, Hope that cold goes soon, I've had one on the 2ww before its horrible, at least you can rest today and do you have the weekend off too?

I'm 8dpt and feeling ok, still being possitive, dreading the weekend as its been my turning point in the last 3 2ww's, but "it is working, I am PG"! thats all I've been saying to myself every day so far! I have had a creamy discharge the last couple of days? sorry TMI! I'm hoping its a really good sign as I've never had it before, but I alway get something different each 2ww so who knows? My (.)(.)'s aren't sore anymore though, mind you if I keep poking them they will be! 

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok.

    

Love Poppins x


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Really sorry that so many of you seem to have been getting bfn     .  I Hope your dh or dp's are really looking after you and treating you like their little princesses or if their like my dh they will be treating you like Cinderella,  scrubbing the floor and stuff (only joking!!)  

Anyway we need some more BFP's so I thought I would send lots of babydust our way                       

Love

Bev
xxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Debs,

Sorry to hear your news....  

Poppins,

I am due to go in sat and sun, but if i do i will be taking it really really easy. I feel a little better today, but i am not sleeping through the night either, i am waking for a cough fit, toilet break or water for my very very dry throat!! I have to say this is the worst i have ever had it on the 2ww!!!!!! Ho, hum, day 8 only 6 to go.............like you i am telling myself it will all be ok, it has worked it has worked....like a mantra through my little head  

Jena


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

So sorry for all the BFN's   
Novemeber seems to be a bad month, so here is some

         

For good luck!

Well I'm still getting terrible AF pains, and some shooting pains in my left-hand side.
Go to clinic on Monday for our result.

Good luck to those testing soon.

Joe
xxxxx


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi All

Just home from work and REALLY fancy a glass of wine. This wait is so strssful I feel like I need one. Might have a cranberry juice instead and pretend.

Anyway hope you are all well, and the days are going by quicker than mine just has at work.....

Debs - so sorry that this cycle wasn't lucky for you sweetie. Hope that you can go again soon and the wait for more donor sperm is just a temporary one.

Jane - Thinking of you. We need you to turn this run of bad luck around for us!

Joe- good luck for Monday

Hi to Bev, Poppins, Springes, AK,(how can you resist the gluwein!!), Caz and tavia and anyone else I've forgotton.

Happy weekends girls and I've only one thing to say:

      

Hope theres no more bad news for the weekend!!

Hun xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Deborah -   Really sorry it was a bfn for you.  I know it's easier said than done, but try to look forward to the beginning of next year when you can go again.  Time will go really quickly with Christmas and New year.  Take it easy and make sure you get lots of TLC from your DP.

Jane - any news, hun? 

Hope all you 2ww'ers are hanging in there!!  I've got a scan booked in for next Weds.  Still haven't got huge bleeding, in fact its a bit less than yesterday.  Have been getting AF pains again so really don't know what is going on down there!!!

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Tillyp (Apr 26, 2005)

Hiya girls

So sorry to hear about the   girls.   for you all.

Its day 7 today for me and the waiting is driving me mental   but at least im half way now.  Ive taken next week off so im gonna chill out big time.

Good luck and lots of     for all the rest of us waiting.

Have a good weekend and take care 
xx


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Just wondered if I could be added to the list? I had my embryo's put back today, and test day is 9th December... which just so happens to be my birthday   Not sure if that's a good omen or not?! 
This is my third cycle of ICSI, my other 2 tx's ended both times with the early arrival of AF on day 11 and 7, so will be getting really nervous this time next week  and in much need of support from others going thru the same thing  Got really weepy today on the way back from the clinic listening to Cold Play's Fix you! 

I'm so sorry to have seen all the BFN's, but very encouraged to see the BFP's... just keep 'em coming girls 

Look forward to waiting with you all, and getting to know everyone   

Lots of luv Nat xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

We got a  !!!!!  

Thank you for all your messages, I couldnt have survived the 2WW without my FFs

Jane
xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Congratulations Jane - fantastic news! So pleased for you!    

So sorry for the BFNs   

Good luck to the rest of you on the 2ww.  
I test on Wenesday. Waiting is awful  

Sarahjj
x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


just wanted to say thanks for the all of the support and well wishes over the last couple of weeks and to say best of luck to everyone, i hope you all get your dream,  i hope to join you all again in january.

thanks again

deborahxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Just to let you know it was a BFN for me today.


----------



## tavia (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Paula

sorry to hear you news 

   

Take care
Tavia


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Congratulations to Jane!!!

    

Sorry to hear you news Paula.  

Hun xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

The last 3/4 days I've had a creamy discharge, which I have been hoping is a good sign, and last night there was a tiny bit of pink in it, hope its still ok? Trying to stay +ve.

Love Poppins x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Jane - How wonderful!  Huge congratulations!  Really, really pleased for you.       .  Hope you have a very happy and healthy nine months.

Paula -   Really sorry it was a bfn for you.  Thinking of you.

Have a good weekend everyone.      to all the 2ww'ers!

lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Jane,

CONGRATULATIONS.................              

Heres hoping some of your good luck will rub of on the rest of us still waiting!!!

Jena


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

*Jane* HUGE  on your      

*Paula* Was so so sorry to read your sad news     

 to all the 2wwers   

Take Care,

luv Nat xxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Paula so sorry for your BFN   Take care of yourself

Jane soooooooo pleased for you, now keep those feet up for the next 8 months   

Good luck to every one testing soon.

love
Joe
xx


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Jane congrats on your   Excellent news.

Sorry to hear your bad news Paula, take care of yourself, thinking of you.


This 2ww seems longer everytime, and i feel as if its negative again did test today no line, am on day 10 thought may see something by now if positive. Swear I am going mad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Jane    Congratualtions and good luck.

Paula, Im so sorry to hear your sad news,  

I've been having pink when I wipe and getting worried now, I'm on 3 cyclogest a day and cant help thinking thats whats holding AF off? really hope its still ok. I'm 9dpt which is where its gone wrong for me before, well between now and monday?

Love Poppins x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bodia ~ big hugs to you....sounds like you've got a fab DH there. Much luck to you for future tx 

Deborah and Paula ~ so sorry to you too, love and hugs 

Kelsey ~ welcome....hope you are feeling ok  Good luck 

Congratulations Jane....thats really fab news 

Have a good weekend all,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Tonia2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi everyone, 

Just a quick note to ask you to please add me to the (ever expanding) list... had my 4th try - IUI - last week and am due to test on Sat 3rd Dec.

Big hugs to all those with BFNs...      don't give up....

   Congrats to the BFP girls!    yay!   Well done!! You give us hope... 

Good luck to all the up and coming testers...



Tonia


----------



## woo_woo (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey all,

just to let you know got my first   today.  Well, spotting anyway and neg test yesterday!  Actually quite relieved to have an answer either way!  Sorry to everyone else who wasn't successful this time, onwards and upwards though positive thinking for our last try of 2005!!!

 to all and best of luck for all in December

Woo x x x


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

I'm bleeding this morning,   been here 3 times before, and not holding out much hope now as its always gone on to be a negative from this stage, feel numb.

Love a very sad Poppins x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Poppins

I am really sorry to hear that you are bleeding..... it is a full bleed?  I was really routing for you and hoping that you were going to get a BFP.  

I know exactly how you are feeling, I have just gone through my second failed IUI cycle, and it doesn't seem to get any easier, if anything it gets harder each time.

Take care of yourself today and just chill out, and I will keep everything crossed that the bleeding will stop.

Moomin

xxxxxx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

poppins & Woo Woo  so sorry

Well I test tomorrow, know it hasn't worked tho, and already so sad, and these bad AF pains are really getting me down, had them for a week now, just want AF to come so I can start feeling normal again.

Wishing everyone loads and loads of luck that we all get a BFP one day.

Take Care
Joe
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks, Moomin & Joe.

Moomin, The bleeding is darker and lots when I wipe but not flowing yet, but that will come by this afternoon I'm sure? I have AF pains now too.

Love Poppins x


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Poppins Joe and Woo I am so sorry, my thoughts are with you, I had a negative this week and it is very hard, I have had lots of support and TLC from my DP, friends and family which has helped. sending you lots of   and wish you all the best for 2006.

Luck and love to you all
Jaybxx


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

started bleeding today as well, its a nightmare. Iagree it gets worse everytime. Feel like a failure. Here's hoping 2006 is a better year for all.
Don't know how many more years I can do this!!!!!!!
Feel like screaming. Wish could see into future as funding own and can't afford many more tries, financially or emotionally. But can't live with the thought of not having children.
Adoption is something I have been thinking about alot lately, but still holding some hope that baby of own will come along. Not that if adopt not own, but you konw what I mean.

Good luck to all those still waiting.


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi to everyone

Woo woo, poppins, moomin, scrappy and Joe - so sorry that it is over for you this time.
  

Sorry I have not been around much. Not feeling very positive, due to testing early - , but I am sure the clinic will confirm one way or t'other on Tues, so I'm hanging in there a bit longer.

Hun xx


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Poppins,

I am, sorry to hear that babes, are you ok??   

Jena


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news woowoo, poppins, joe and scrappy   
This is such a hard thing to have to go thru for such a sad outcome  and my thoughts are with you   

Tonia  for your test on Saturday  

Lizzy thank you so much for the welcome  

lots of luv and hugs,

Nat xxx


----------



## Lisa 1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Morning girls,
To woo woo,poppons joe and scrappy i'm so sorry to read your news i am gutted for you all.Sending you all   .Nothing i can say is going to make it any better but just know i'm thinking of you all.
Hun hang on in there hun.
Well i'm counting the days now just wish i knew one way or other,but i'm back to work tomorrow so hopefully that will take my mind off it, not much chance of that i think.
Good luck to everyone testing this week.
Love lisa xx


----------



## Matthews1978 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Well BFN for me too done a test yesterday and this morning, I am due for blood test tomorrow I am so gutted dunno how I am manging to hold it together here at work, just want to curl up and go to sleep, my hubby has gone very quiet on me I know he is hurting too, and I dunno if I can put him through this again as its me with the problem....

I am so sorry for all the other BFN i know how you are feeling......

Lysa


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Really sorry to here all thoses Bfn results.  Poppins I was convinced you where Bfp!!   

Hope you are all ok

Love 

Bev
xxx

Ooops  forgot to say Goodluck joe for testing!!


----------



## Hun (Jul 14, 2003)

Hi All

Lysa sorry to hear your sad news. It is gutting isn't it. 

I tested again this morning and its def a negative. I expect this will be confirmed by the clinic tommorow. Feeling very down, my expectations were too high, especially with doing blasts (never again!!) and feeling like we had maximised our chances. Maybe another cycle next year. Roll on Christmas, and am looking forward to my glass of wine tonight. 

Hun xxx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I am waiting for the results of the HCG blood test which the hospital let me have instead of waiting till Thursday, I know it will be -ve as I've been bleeding really heavy and loosing clots(Sorry TMI). 

Thank you to you all for your lovely posts.

Jena, I've not stopped crying, cried all the way home from hospital for 40 minutes, and just feel so empty. 

Bev, I was hopefull too after the discharge, it really is so cruel wish I had'nt got that b****y discharge now. 

Thanks again. I'll let you know how it goes.

Love Poppins x


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls
Went for our test at clinic today and BFN for us again!!
The consultant was lovely, I had a few tears, he said there is no reason to stop trying if we produce good quality embies..
So lets hope 2006 is a good year for those who had a BFN this time round.
Take care
Joexxxxxxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Poppins, Joe71, Hun, Lysa                  So sorry to hear of your BFNs.  I know there's nothing I can say to make you feel better, just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you.  

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tonia ~ welcome aboard, hope the 2ww passes quickly for you. Good luck 

Just want to say how sorry i am for all those BFNs, it's been such an awful month.

Hugs and love to everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

hi everyone

just wanted to say that i am so so sorry for all of the bfn lately. cant believe there have been so many.

Hun -  really sorry for you. take care

love

Dee


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am getting the ol' af pains.......so i am not hanging out much hope for thursday  

Poppins -        you where we are if you wanna chat

Jena


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Blood test was negative yeterday but I knew it would be. Thank you all for you lovely posts. 

I'm so sorry to all the others with BFN's, Novemember was an unlucky month for lots of us?

Next year will be the one.

Love Poppins x


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi

Well I did a very naughty thing yesterday and tested early.  I had a pack of 3 pregnancy test in the cupboard and was itching to use them so i used 1 of them.  I used clearblue digital as they were on offer at Tesco when I went shopping and it said PREGNANT!!!  I can't believe it in fact I don't believe it and won't believe it until they clinic say on Monday when I'm supposed to test.  I'm not getting to excited as it is very early and anything can go wrong!

I am going to do another test on Thursday just to make sure it still says PREGNANT and use the last one prob on sunday.

Lets hope this is a start to more of us getting BFP!!

Love

Bev
xxx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Fab news Bev!  I've got everything crossed for you! 

Take care

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

All the best to you Bev 

Jaybxx


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Thats fantastic news Bev.  I'm due to test on Sunday and get results on Monday.  I'm now into my 8th day after ET on FET.  I have now pains really, (.)(.)'s sore but thats it.  This week I'm been busy with my DH 40th birthday and also back at work, so haven't really slowed down much   hope it doesn't affect the result, I find it had to take it easy.

I'm soooooooo tempted to test early.  What is the best test for early levels ?  What should I dooooooooo?


To all those who tested BFN  's  and all those waiting, bring on the   

Take care all


Sophia


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

for me today.    Feeling very disappointed but have to look forward & keep going! 

Good news Bev - fingers crossed for you!

Good luck to all of you still on 2ww  

Sarahjj
x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43076.0.html


----------

